# 3-4 Memberships Now Available



## DVSARGE6 (Sep 11, 2007)

BUCKSTOPHUNTINGCLUB.COM, DUE TO EXPANSION. CHECK OUT OUR WEBSITE AT buckstophuntingclub.com  . club is in ludowici, ga (Long and Liberty County). All the club information you need is on the website. Alcoholics and illegal drug users need not inquire. Family oriented. If you check out the site and are interested please call 912-617-0796, if no answer please leave a detailed message and your call will be returned ASAP. Membership last to May 1, 2008. DEER/TURKEY/HOG AND QUAIL.

HAPPY HUNTING, HAVE A GREAT DAY


----------



## white74horse (Sep 11, 2007)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## white74horse (Sep 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## savetheweb (Oct 5, 2007)

*Club*

You still have opening at all this season??? 

thanks


----------



## white74horse (Oct 9, 2007)

*Yep*

http:///www.buckstphuntingclub.biz


----------



## savetheweb (Oct 9, 2007)

*club*

Are the stands open to all members or private stands only?

Mean first to pin gets stands?


----------



## white74horse (Oct 10, 2007)

Each member allowed to put in 2 private stands that are  that members, there are also club stands available first come first serve. Pin in system is so that everyone knows where everyone else is, for safety and to preserve the members hunt experience. we also added some more acreage in the area that is not on the website yet . Very nice clean campground with water and power, cleaning station with water.You will not get access to this much acreage for the price. It doesnt get hunted hard at all.Well maintained road system.All property is locked and gated.Send David an email from the link on the website and he will answer any questions, I think he is showing the property this weekend so get with him. It will take a few hours to see it all.


----------



## Robk (Oct 17, 2007)

sent an email through the website with no response.  Does anyone check the mail?  

Live in Jesup.  

Rob


----------



## flogator (Oct 19, 2007)

*Reply to email*

The president will be out of town until Fri. He will probably respond then.


----------



## Robk (Oct 21, 2007)

like to hear something.  In my line of work I could probably help out with equipment needs and seed/ fertilizers for the club plots.

Not looking to shoot any bucks this year(outta bucks tags already),  wouldn't mind help out with the hog and doe controls.

Rob


----------



## white74horse (Oct 22, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## white74horse (Oct 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bigworm1922 (Oct 29, 2007)

I left a message and never got a call back. I used the number on the website.


----------



## whchunter (Oct 30, 2007)

*WEB SITE?*

Is this the same club?  I couldn't find it at the other web site posted by white74horse.

http://www.tiptopwebsite.com/websites/index2.php?username=dvsarge6


----------



## white74horse (Oct 30, 2007)

websitehttp://www.buckstphuntingclub.biz/


----------



## white74horse (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm sorry if your call wasn't returned, the number is a good one it's the presidents cell phone. Try calling him again.


----------



## whchunter (Oct 30, 2007)

*CLUB*

Different web pages but looks like the same club?????????

At one location "stop" is spelled out and the other just shows "stp"


----------



## white74horse (Oct 30, 2007)

same club


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 31, 2007)

How many members total??


----------



## white74horse (Nov 1, 2007)

48-50, but I've never seen more than 12-14 at once


----------

